# snap on ferrite cores, best uses



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am in the process of redoing my whole set up and I am wondering where ferrite cores are most usefull? I plan on redoing my engine,chasses,battery ground wire's. would one be put to good use here somewhere, by the alternator perhaps? how about rca cables, I'm useing monster THX interconnects double shielded twisted pair. how about speaker wires? should I put one one the bundle of wire runing to my front stage? I'm useing 16ga stinger twisted pair wire, its a 4 way active setup so theres alot of it. what about on my chasses ground in the trunk or the power wire at the battery? also, are there any negitives to useing these on speaker wires? anyloss of signal? should you loop the wires through the core's for multi pass? Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't use them on speaker wires as discussed in another thread, even class D amps have appropriate filtering to keep noise from creaping out. BUT right at the amp power inputs, MAYBE alternator output, both ends of the RCA, remote at both ends and headunit power wiring at the input. It may or may not help things but they are cheap, even a ferrite core you can make one loop thru! They are even better because it makes a small torrid.

They are even better used at known noise SOURCES such as at the blower motor power input, fuel pump, etc. Caps and chokes solved my fuel pump problem for the most part, the rest was cured by careful wire routing.

Chad


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

AWESOME! thanks chad, thats what I was looking for.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chad - 

I get whine in my tweeters when the AC is on. Would these be useful for eliminating that? If so, where should I put them? Thanks.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

All-pass the mids and see if it's coming from there too  It may just be alternator whine from the load of the clutch and fans. How about the high beams on and the brakes pushed in, does the whine show up from load or just the A/C?

It's not an "end-all be-all noise solutuion," it only works at frequencies WAY above our hearing, Like RF impulses, etc. 

Hash from inverters and switch mode supplies, brush noise from motors, rectifier overshoot in the Alt, you get the picture. Basically anything that could be acting as a small transmitter, be it electronic or spark-gap. This is why I said that sometimes the ferites work better on the SOURCE and not as a last ditch on an audio system.

My Civic induced MAD RF into the audio system and From the VHF to mid HF band on the other radios, After filtering the fuel pump and relocating the signal/remote wiring it's as quiet as a church mouse.... WHEW! 

The RF was so bad that when parked down my 800' driveway it was making a strong RF signal on the home radios and it was not even in the coverage pattern of the antennas!!!

Chad


----------

